
Samsung is hoping to rekindle Note brand name next year - mnmlsm
https://techcrunch.com/2016/10/24/samsung-is-hoping-to-rekindle-note-brand-name-next-year/
======
venomsnake
The use of Rekindle is ... interesting.

